
"Anonymous" Hacks Anti-Piracy Takedown Tool - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/anonymous-hacks-anti-piracy-takedown-tool-120706/
======
jrockway
I can't decide whose grammar I hate more: Anonymous's grammar or Copyright
Labs's. Why add an ignorant and incomprehensible rant to a legal notice when
you can materially alter its content and actually cause major problems? And
who would ever use the word "u" when apologizing for a malformed legal notice?

Anyway, I would have changed the infringement notice to:

Dear $site,

Copyright Labs, registered copyright agent for $big_studio, has recently done
a survey of the content on your website, $site_url. This letter is notice that
$big_studio has granted you an irrevocable license to distribute
$infringing_content indefinitely. There is no need to respond to this letter.

Regards,

Copyright Labs on behalf of $big_studio

If you're going to commit a crime, you might as well do a good job.

~~~
hack_edu
Its pretty clear by now that the language Anon uses is a parody of itself. I
can guarantee you that the statement was written and reviewed by committee.

I highly doubt anyone has a hard time identifying it. This goes back years, to
early early 4chan days. Representing themselves in the voice of the
incompetent yet proving absolute competency is Anonymous's calling card.
Getting hacked and having to explain a clearly phrased, embarrassing email
bomb is about as bad as it could get for a security contractor. Way worse than
the same if it were just a defacement.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Reminds me of when H4CK1NG 4 G1RL13Z hacked the NASA JPL and New York Times

------
s_henry_paulson
So, I'm guessing that the e-mail blacklist comment that BitSnoop e-mailed is a
lie, since we have the response?

